# Projekt ohne Komplikationen in Eclipse importieren



## dweiner (24. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin vielleicht ein mittelmäßiger Java-Programmierer, aber mit den technischen Einstellungen von Java und Eclipse (was ichbenutze) kenne ich mich wenig bis gar nicht aus...
Könnte mir jemand kurz mitteilen wie ich ein Java-Projekt ohne Komplikationen in Eclipse importieren kann! Also "Import -> Create project from existing source" etc. ist mir schon klar, allerdings werden mir nach dem Importieren Fehler im Programm angezeigt und da hört es dann auch leider bei mir auf! Also mit solchen Meldungen wie "unbound classpath" oder Probleme mit der JRE weiß ich leider in Eclipse nicht umzugehen.....

Könnte mir da jemand kurz Hilfestellung geben?

Danke schon mal!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## GilbertGrape (24. Okt 2008)

Hi,
du kannst den Classpath und Project->Properties->Java Build Path konfigurieren. Da kannst du alle fehlenden jars und sowas hinzufügen.


----------



## dweiner (27. Okt 2008)

Ok, danke. 
Und was wäre jetzt noch bei der JRE zu beachten? Oder gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche beachtenswerte Einstellungen, die beim Nicht-Beachten zu Komplikationen führen können....

Gruß
Dominik


----------

